# 10 month old always tired



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi,
my 10 month old girl seems tired and irritable a lot of the time. She's always been a bad sleeper but that's gotten better recently and at the same time she now seems even more tired in the day than before. At the height of the really bad sleeping she was only getting about 7 or 8 hours sleep in a 24 hour period but seemed to cope with it quite well. Now she gets about 13 hours sleep in a 24 hour period but seems tired almost all the time.
Her night time schedule starts pretty rigidly but is quite random after that. For the last few weeks it's been sleep by 7pm (never been any problem getting her to sleep) then dream feed at 10.30 (tried to drop it but she always wakes hungry), wake again anywhere between 1 and 3am and will have another bottle, then usually back to sleep till about 5 - 6am.
Once up she's generally happy for about an hour or two and starts to get irritable. She's back in bed for a nap anytime from 7.30 to 9 depending on how tired she seems and will usually sleep for an hour.
Then again happy after nap for 1 or 2 hours before getting tired again. Lunch at 12 followed by nap of between 1.5 and 2 hours. The afternoons then get worse. She's usually tired again within an hour of getting up from her nap but generally won't go back to sleep. 
Tea at 5, bath at 6, story, bottle, and bed asleep by 7 at the latest.
It feels like from everything I've read and the experiences of my friends with babies of the same age that she's getting plenty of sleep but while their babies are bursting with energy, Daisy is not at all. 
Could she be anemic? She's been formula fed since about 1 month old and has been on solids since 5.5 months although she's never been a great eater.
Thanks
Jxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jinty

How are things going?

Jeanettex


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jeanette, still the same. She woke at 7am this morning, back in bed at 9 - 10am, rubbing her eyes and tired by 11am. In bed again 1.30pm - 3.45pm and at 4.45 is desperatley rubbing her eyes and stroppy. Distraction seems to work so I'm slightly wondering if it's frustration/boredom rather than tiredness? But she certainly exhibits all the signs of tiredness and when I put her down goes straight to sleep.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Jinty

Im wondering if its worth having a word with your HV...she will beable to ''look'' at your dd and see if it is tiredness or boredom.

Let me know how you get on.

jeanettex


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Jeanette, I'll try.


----------

